# how soon can you get a positive following iui?



## jobo (Aug 15, 2006)

hi i have just gone through iui pregnyl and first basting on monday last week and second basting last tuesday , if ovulation happened last mon tues when would you get a result on early hpt? 

thanks jobo


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jobo,

Have your clinic given you a test date? I would guess that it would probably be Sunday or Monday if they have. Did you have an HCG (pregnyl) injection to bring on ovulation?

My advice would be to hold on until the date the clinic have given you if you possibly can. If you have had an HCG injection it can take a while for the HCG to get out of your system and if you look at some of the past topics on this board you will see that even if you test early and get a BFP you start to doubt if it is real or just caused by the injection.

If you have not had an HCG injection then you can use the early HPT from a few days before AF is due, but again it is hard to believe the result as some ladies BFPs did not show on normal HPTs until a while after AF was due.

Sorry to sound negative, but I know how stressful it can be if you do an HPT and can't believe the result.

Sending lots of      for a positive result on your test day.

D x


----------



## jobo (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks....i have to admit i did the test today to make sure hcg was outof my system......


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh Jojo, The pee stick police will be after you    .

That was quite a good idea though at least know you will know it's real when you get your BFP    . What is your 'official' test date? Let me know how it goes.

D x


----------



## jobo (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks again ....Do you know if you are having a boy or girl,  i bet you are so excited now. i remember with my ds flynn having a ultrasound at 32 weeks and the first thing we saw was his balls  we had not wanted to find out really....  
love jo


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jo,

We have decided not to find out but have a growth scan booked for 37 weeks so it depends whether bubs is as cheeky as yours was   .

I am getting really excited now, but everything seems to have slowed down   since we hit 30 weeks. Only 6 weeks (ish) to go now though as I have to have a c-section.

Good luck     ,

D x


----------

